# Low reel?



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

What are the advantages of throwing low reel versus high reel? 

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfisherman23 said:


> What are the advantages of throwing low reel versus high reel?
> 
> Evan



Well... the main advantage is your top hand is free to push on the rod for all it's worth, without having to grip the reel. There is some thought that it is easier to grip a reel in low position and avoid reel slip -- since your pulling the reel toward you with your bottom hand-- instead of pushing it away with your top hand.

On the other hand-- it can be argued that it is easier to get a more effective "pull" on the rod, if your not holding the reel with your pulling hand. Also if you throw low reel, you will be holding the reel with your non-dominant hand (left hand if right handed), and as such, if your left hand grip is really weak-- you may have issues keeping the spool from slipping as you power into the cast.

There are other nuances that come into play-- with the reel in low position it is generally easier to get to the mag controls to work them as soon as the sinker is away. (Especially true if your left handed)

Some might argue that low reel gives you slightly more working "rod length", but I think that is mere perception/theory, and any advantage really isn't quantifiable.

The only way to know if you like low reel is try it and see if it is comfortable to you. The majority of tournament casters go low reel-- but a few stick with high reel and still get good results.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

For me it's all about the power.. IT feels like I can get more power with low reel. I'm left handed and perfer to have my stronger hand on the reel..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> For me it's all about the power.. IT feels like I can get more power with low reel. I'm left handed and perfer to have my stronger hand on the reel..


Now I'm curious-- or maybe just never noticed, don't you cast right handed ? Meaning you push the rod over your right shoulder during the cast ?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> Now I'm curious-- or maybe just never noticed, don't you cast right handed ? Meaning you push the rod over your right shoulder during the cast ?


yup. weird right? i would think kwesi would push with his left too.

im guessing this is like how.. some people write with right hand. 
hold a fork or chopsticks with left hand. 
kick a soccer ball with left foot. 
catch the ball with the right.

my sister is like that . lol


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Now I'm curious-- or maybe just never noticed, don't you cast right handed ? Meaning you push the rod over your right shoulder during the cast ?



Yes.. what I was saying is that when i cast with my Right Hand on the reel it feels like my grip is going to slip. So I cast right handed but I'm left handed..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> Yes.. what I was saying is that when i cast with my Right Hand on the reel it feels like my grip is going to slip. So I cast right handed but I'm left handed..


Now I'm really puzzled, how were you casting before you went to low reel ?

Right handed ? 

I'm wondering if you have previously tried casting left handed (over the left shoulder) ?, since you are left handed.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I am one of those left-handers that learned to cast in a right-handed world as well.  When I ventured to the low reel position, it felt natural since I have my left hand on the reel when casting while fishing.

Robert


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

If anyone needs a reason to have a low reel:

Lay the rod butt in your open hand.... remembering you need to keep your arms (both) out straight in front of you before the hit. 
Now close your hand tight around the butt. 

The rod has now moved to an angle not commensurate with both arm being straight. 

Having the reel at the bottom allows the top hand to be relaxed right up to the hit.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I couldnt have said it better myself.




thekingfeeder said:


> I am one of those left-handers that learned to cast in a right-handed world as well.  When I ventured to the low reel position, it felt natural since I have my left hand on the reel when casting while fishing.
> 
> Robert


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Good information here.

For me, the low reel position just _feels_ better. 

It does indeed free up the right for the punch and gives a better grip (for me) with the left. Smartie hit the nail on the head though, the right wrist is in somewhat of a bind when you try to get full arm extension with a high reel position, especially groundcasting.

Tommy


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Seems to add balance and leverage to me.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> I am one of those left-handers that learned to cast in a right-handed world as well.  When I ventured to the low reel position, it felt natural since I have my left hand on the reel when casting while fishing.
> 
> Robert


 I find this very interesting ( as a lefty myself). I may give it a try (casting over the right shoulder), but I suppose it will feel very unnatural to me. I would think you would always want to use your strong arm to do the overhand pushing, as to me this mimicks the action of a throwing arm-- like tossing a football or baseball-- or javelin, etc. . The natural dexterity (and strength) that is developed in the throwing arm extends not only to a stronger grip, but general arm and shoulder muscles on that side develop more power (and control) , than the weaker side. Try throwing with your weak arm, ya all know what I mean.

Not saying there is anything wrong with what you guys are doing, if it works for you great , I certainly understand the advantage of having the stronger grip on the reel, and it probably doesn't hurt any to have the stronger arm do the pulling, as long as the other arm can handle the pushing as well.


There is one very minor advantage to casting over the left shoulder--- there is almost nil chance you will ever "bump" a reel handle into gear during a cast-- the handle stays to the outside of the body through out the cast-- like I said it's not a big deal-- just something I see come into play for right handed casters ocassionally, it's got to be frustrating on the occasions when that happens.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kingfish said:


> Seems to add balance and leverage to me.


Yeah, I can see where having the weight of the reel in low position acts as a counter weight-- aiding slightly in the speed at the "hit".


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Surf Cat said:


> I would think you would always want to use your strong arm to do the overhand pushing, as to me this mimicks the action of a throwing arm-- like tossing a football or baseball-- or javelin, etc.


 You have a point about strength of your dominant arm. Personally, I am ambidextrous when it comes to sports, but my right side has always been my stronger side. I can switch hit and "switch" throw in baseball, but my power comes from my right arm. I don't know why. When casting in a fishing situation, my accuracy comes from my left arm. Bass fishing years ago, tossing a spinner bait bouncing off a stump to get up under brush was nothing for my left arm. Couldn't dream of doing it with my right. Even though I do fish lefty, I always use right handed reels. I never understood why you would cast with one arm, just to hand the reel over to the other. I cast a right handed reel in my left arm so it never leaves my hand in case of that immediate strike. That was the thought process as a kid and it just became habit. 

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thekingfeeder said:


> You have a point about strength of your dominant arm. Personally, I am ambidextrous when it comes to sports, but my right side has always been my stronger side. I can switch hit and "switch" throw in baseball, but my power comes from my right arm. I don't know why. When casting in a fishing situation, my accuracy comes from my left arm. Bass fishing years ago, tossing a spinner bait bouncing off a stump to get up under brush was nothing for my left arm. Couldn't dream of doing it with my right. Even though I do fish lefty, I always use right handed reels. I never understood why you would cast with one arm, just to hand the reel over to the other. I cast a right handed reel in my left arm so it never leaves my hand in case of that immediate strike. That was the thought process as a kid and it just became habit.
> 
> Robert



Gotchya Robert, I could do a little switch hitting, but trying to throw right-handed, well I could have been responsible for the saying-- you throw like a girl :redface: 
Sorry ladies 



BTW - I use the same strategy as you-- right handed reels for me-- no need to switch the rod over--- I even know of at least one "pro" on the bass circuit that switched to left handed reels, but cast right handed-- for the same reason-- to pick up the quick strike.


----------

